

Couch.IO hiring  - carterschonwald
http://www.couch.io/jobs

======
icco
I love how many positions there are and how varied they are. It's like "hey,
we're hiring a whole company".

~~~
jchrisa
The nice thing about working for us now is that you can make your place in the
company. We're hoping to find people who can fill more than one role. And of
course, there are a lot of things that aren't on that list, like speaking at
conferences and helping us review open-source CouchDB / CouchApp patches.

------
mey
How firm are you on the open source work? I've spent more time on the closed
source side of the world due to the nature of mobile and financial system
development.

------
Sumason
I just wanted to chime in and say how much I adore your slogan (or catch
phrase, whatever they call it these days).

"Connoisseurs of Fine Database Products"

Awesome!

------
tkahn6
What does it mean to "drop down to C when needed" (under Mobile Engineer)?

If you're on iPhone aren't you always in [Objective] C? Are they talking about
the NDK for Android? Embedded devices?

~~~
mey
An example would be Brew and Rim devices. The mobile world does not begin and
end at the iPhone.

~~~
tkahn6
I don't think I implied that anywhere.

